# Steven Universe fans?



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 10, 2015)

I've officially coming out as a fan! I love the show right now! The characters have gotten so deep. SU crew had their SDCC panel today and I am BLOWN AWAY!

  Couldn't stop crying at the extended show intro vid and Sardonyx and the dance Pearl and Garnet do to make her are so cool! I'm not sure but doesn't anyone know if Sardonyx is voiced by Nicki Minaj?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 13, 2015)

Cry For Help was so good! Sardonyx is my love! She's a tolerable kind of stuck up.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 22, 2015)

Neato!


----------



## bunnygirl14 (Oct 20, 2015)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> I've officially coming out as a fan! I love the show right now! The characters have gotten so deep. SU crew had their SDCC panel today and I am BLOWN AWAY!  Couldn't stop crying at the extended show intro vid and Sardonyx and the dance Pearl and Garnet do to make her are so cool! I'm not sure but doesn't anyone know if Sardonyx is voiced by Nicki Minaj?


 Yes! I Love This Series So Much! And Sugalite (Fusion of Amethyst & Garnet) Is Voiced By Nicki Minaj :3


----------

